# Old vs. New. Thoughts?



## lpstephy85 (Apr 5, 2015)

Left is old packaging with shrink wrap, new is right with delicatessen paper and washi ribbon.


----------



## ozarkscents (Apr 5, 2015)

By all  means, the new!


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 5, 2015)

From a consumer's standpoint, I like the shrink wrap because I can actually see the soap. The deli paper wrap is translucent so you get a hint of the soap's appearance, but I still prefer at least a bit of the soap to be fully visible -- I want to appreciate the color, texture and overall look of the soap before I buy.

From a seller's standpoint, I also prefer the shrink wrap, because the label is protected underneath the plastic. Shrink wrapping is also faster than wrapping in deli paper, especially with soaps that have rough tops. I'd tweak the method of applying the shrink wrap, so the corners are flat and tidy -- that detracts from the appearance of the shrink wrap. You could use the ribbon/tape idea with the shrink wrap -- I really do like the color accent.

Regardless of the packaging you use, I'd trim off some of the blank card at the bottom of the label to make it a bit smaller. The smaller size will let you position the label so it is centered on the face of the soap and none of it folds over the top. That will also add to the crisp, professional look.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 5, 2015)

I personally like the new one for its clean look. The shrink wrap looks a little rough. 

I would agree with DeeAnna you could  trim up the labels a little more, they look a little uneven and oversized for the content on them.

Lovely soaps!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you for the idea on trimming the labels; didn't think of that. 

I have tried all I can think of on making the ends on the shrink wrap smoother without completely covering the ends which you can smell the soap at that point. With the paper I can smell them through it. 

I get the point of the shrink wrap because that allows people to see the soap, DH is in that camp. My reason for switching was cost. I can get 1000 sheets of the paper for less than $10 yet the shrink wrap is $50 for 1000 pieces. The time that it takes to wrap them seems no different to me. With the shrink wrap I have to cut one end to allow both ends to be open and that takes time. I was just thinking about shrink wrapping the end cuts so those can be display soaps and then once that soap is out I can sell the end piece(s) at a cheaper price. Any issues with that?


----------



## not_ally (Apr 5, 2015)

I agree on trimming the labels too.  Labels are hard (I am starting an essential oil hair care thing w/my sister, and that has been one of the hardest parts so far in some ways.) 

I don't sell soap but I guess just based on stopping at soap stands in farmers markets myself  - and getting opinions from my friends - buyers seem to concentrate most on the way they look and the way they smell (maybe only us soapmakers are obsessed with formula at the purchase point.)  I like No. 2 b/c it seems like it sort of combines the two.  

One question, how old is the shrink wrap on No. 1?  Is it crinkly b/c the soap has shrunk?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 5, 2015)

I like the new version as well.  Agree with trimming your labels.   Have you tried the shrink bands?  WSP has 1000 for 36.00 which is what I use and get a nice wrap on them.   Both ends are open but the soap is still protected.  Just a thought.  That way no trimming ends.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Apr 5, 2015)

not_ally said:


> One question, how old is the shrink wrap on No. 1?  Is it crinkly b/c the soap has shrunk?




Yes, a little. I have some soaps at a brewery that have shrunk and need to hit them with the heat gun again. Another issue I hate with the shrink wrap is sometimes when I am wrapping at least every fourth one the wrap splits when applying the heat so I have to unwrap it and redo it with another wrapper. Kind of annoying.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 5, 2015)

lpstephy85 said:


> I was just thinking about shrink wrapping the end cuts so those can be display soaps and then once that soap is out I can sell the end piece(s) at a cheaper price. Any issues with that?


 
I display the end cuts with no wrapping. I put them on cute soap dishes at the front of that soap so people can pick them up, feel them, see them and smash their noses on them. I have no idea what the compulsion is to smash the soap against their face, and they don't just do it to one side. They have to flip it over and smash the other side to their nose. Like the scent is going to change from one side to the other, lol. Because of all the hand and face contact, I don't sell these. After that batch has sold out, I keep the end cuts, wash them and use them at my grimy garage/laundry sink.

BTW, I agree with DeeAnna. I like the look of the shrink wrap as you can see the soap better but I LOVE the ribbon. It adds a very classy pop of color.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 5, 2015)

Another vote for the one on the right - it looks just like a little present! And more elegant IMHO.
I always thought that if I sold, I would have a naked or partially shrink wrapped sample bar out for people to manhandle. I dont know what my problem is with shrink wrap, I understand from a seller's point of view all the advantages. But I cringe at the plastic, and wonder if the customers need knives to open it up when they get home.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Apr 5, 2015)

As a seller I like the benefits of the shrink wrap, both of your soaps look nice. Price wise you can get 500 shrink wrap bags at paper mart for $6, and I think the shrink needs to be a little tighter so the ends are smooth, the paper has a cleaner presentation, but I think if  you can get the shrink wrap flat it will be smooth. I don't use the bands because I want my bars completely covered, to preserve the fragrance and prevent oxidation. When I sell the soap I put out the wrapped soap, and a whole bar of each scent unwrapped.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 5, 2015)

I like the idea of shrink wrap. I like that you can see the soap through it. I like that it's fast. I love making soap, but I really dislike wrapping it. I wrap mine first in tissue, then a cigar band. I tried shrink wrap, because I'd gotten to the point where I thought I just couldn't wrap one...more...bar...of...soap. But ..... I didn't like it. I thought it made the soap that I had given all that handmade attention to,  look commercial. As much as I hate wrapping those bars, I just couldn't convince myself that I liked them wrapped in plastic. So you know which of yours I'm voting for.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 5, 2015)

"... the shrink wrap is $50 for 1000 pieces..."

Oh my goodness! I don't know where you're buying the shrink wrap, but mine are way less $$$ from Papermart. Bags 4 inches by 6 inches cost $6.26 for a box of 500. Even with shipping added, these bags have to a lot less than yours. www.papermart.com/flat-shrink-bags/id=4937

Here's a tutorial about how I use these shrink bags. It might be helpful: http://classicbells.com/soap/pkgTut/pkgTut.html


----------



## lpstephy85 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks all, and thanks for directing me to PaperMart, I'll check those out. I get mine from WSP. As much as I get being able to see the bars, I really like the clean and pretty look of the paper. And I honestly won't have much to wrap going forward since I am down-sizing my soap amounts and focusing on my private label. I like just sitting there and wrapping each one by hand, it's relaxing.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Apr 7, 2015)

HI, all.  I have been using stretch wrap.  The industrial size costs less than $10 and I pull out a piece of wrap about 9" long.  Make a pile of them and cut them in half.  This protects the soaps while allowing the scent to come through.  I do put a piece of tape on the ends to hold it but the wrap looks really nice and you can see the soaps AND you can smell them.   Just plain old Saran wrap from Walmart is what I started with.  I wrap soaps after the cigar band is on them so the label is protected.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 7, 2015)

When I first stated selling I went through the gamut of ways to wrap, deli paper, pretty paper etc. They would look so nice in the beginning. Operative word here "beginning". All the pretty packaging after a month or so of being handled, packed, and un-packed they became shop worn and would have to be rewrapped. This just took to much time when you are hauling around 300 bars a couple times a week to farmer markets. So to Papermart I went and bought the 4x6 shrink bags. Yes, they can also become "shop worn", but not as quickly as paper wrapped. I usually have a heat gun with me at market and when I see a loose or wrinkly wrapped I hit it quickly with the heat gun during slow down time. You can still wrapped the nice looking ribbon around the bar. I do wrap my bars in pretty paper when we are doing an online special like a Mother's Day special on our website. Those soaps and all products are very prettily packaged, but it takes up a lot of valuable time and we have had to bring in help at times to get all the packaging done.
Those shrink bags from WSP look to be the same as the bags from Papermart. Not sure they are not re-packaging Papermart bags


----------



## lsg (Apr 7, 2015)

I like the one to the right best.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 7, 2015)

Another vote for the one on the right. Like someone said earlier in the thread, I think they have a more elegant look to them. Then again, it could be that I'm only saying that because I happen to be partial to deli paper as a soap wrapper (because that's what I use, too). :mrgreen: 

I agree with the others that I think the label would look better if a little was trimmed off the bottom/top.

As for being able to see and smell the soap, I don't sell, but for what it's worth, I wrap mine up present-style like you, but I use a decorative scalloped scrapbooking punch to put a fancy 'see and smell' hole in the front so my family and friends can smell the soap and get a little peep of what it looks like under the wrapper. If I did sell, I would just have an unwrapped sample soap sitting on a dish in front for people to pick up/handle.


IrishLass


----------

